# hit a brick wall doing 100KM/Hr!



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

So I have a female pigeon (Skywalker) and a male crow (Marvin) looking are a loving, caring home. They have to go together they are completely inseperable. Sky is very quiet and shy is friendly when she gets to know you Very beautiful bird. Marvin is shy as well and doesnt enjoy change but if you are slow with him and caring he will trust you very quickly and is a plesure to be around. Can be very loud and mess so you have now been warned! haha!
I had orginally found a home for them in New Brunswick where they were living at the time with my parents (I live in Toronto now) The man backed out the day he was suppose to pick them up. I tried to get ahold of him but no response, even tho hes still very active on his facebook account. So looked around for another home for them and found one here in Toronto! yeah! Go to NB to visit my parents from March 10th to the 17th of this year. So coming back confirmed the adoption everything was a go so packed up their cages and toys and them and started driving back to Toronto. Two hours outside of Toronto gave the lady an update and I get a call from her brother saying they cant take either of the birds! So needless to say I was *beeped* off! I live in a staff house in which I'm not allowed to have animals so I'm hiding them in an empty bedroom praying my bosses dont do a walk though until I find them a home! So the birds are now in Toronto If interested please message (serious inquires only please) !
Thanks 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well i have need of more hens as company for my cock birds. there are crows around and great wooded area, were im trying to get the young ones to nest/roost, as they help my pigeons know by calling out and chasing the hawks right to my pigeons for the one line im working on that is super aggressive and already are chasing sharp shined hawk young and young turkey vulture that try to raid nests and get young birds, so would be happy to keep and tame a crow and let it free fl with the wild ones and my pigeons. im sure shipping would be murder though.. ??? any picks?


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hi! Sorry but they have to stay together. I've tried to introduce Marvin with the local crows back in New Brunswick and that didn't go over well. He's completely imprinted on humans. Sky needs something quiet she's about 7 years old so time to slow it down for her.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

to bad you're not closer, i'd love to have a crow, they are so intelligent and such clowns


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

How cool the friendships that form in captivity. I wish I were closer as well I would gladly take the buddies. Good luck with your search.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Keys & Eyegone said:


> Hi! Sorry but they have to stay together. I've tried to introduce Marvin with the local crows back in New Brunswick and that didn't go over well. He's completely imprinted on humans. Sky needs something quiet she's about 7 years old so time to slow it down for her.


i wasnt meaning they had to go off with others, just assumed they were allowed to free fly at times at least outside.. seven isnt old for a pigeon if its getting essentials.


----------

